# strut tower torquing



## DuniCraig (Dec 26, 2005)

I have a 2002 nissan altima and bought a strut tower brace. Do i need to torque the bolts down when installing if so what is the number?


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure of the exact number but everytime I install something I just use what my mechanic told me and thats 33lbs on everything...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the recommended torque is 15-20 lbs of torque but when installing a strut bar/brace the manufacturer usually recommends you only use about 12lbs of torque. (as told my the snap on MODIS)

use 33lbs of torque to tighten up your wheels and you'll see just how fast they come loose.. 
=].


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

ouch :X haha he either said 33 or 23 but stiill thats off.. and the last thing i put on to spec.. or what i thought was spec was the 22'' wheels on my silverado... haha but i got rid of it a week after and havnt seen it since, hope he isnt screwed...


----------

